# mk3 master cylinder upgrade..?



## badbennyb (Aug 27, 2001)

i have a stock setup with rear drums.. i am gathering the parts to swap rear disc and go up to corrado g60 brakes(g54 calipers).. 

i have yet to buy a proportioning valve as i gather it's for weight transfer which in that case i don't care.. but since there is not any other bias adjustment i'm not sure..

having spent alot of time in the nissan world.. master cylinder upgrades are almost needed with stock 4w disc..

will i need to upgrade.. and if so, to what..

thanks dudes..


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

A master cylinder upgrade is not necessary to swap to rear disc brakes and upgrade to Corrado G60 11.0" front disc brakes.

If your master cylinder is worn, or leaking I'd recommend replacing it with the Meyle Brand MKIII master cylinder. The body of the Meyle master cylinder is cast from aluminum, and finished nayural aluminum. It won't rust like the OE cast iron master cylinder, and it's very reasonable priced at around $45.

If you can find a set, most self service salvage yards will charge you the same price for MKIV alloy rear calipers as they would for the MKIII iron calipers. The MKIV calipers are a direct replacement for the MKIII rear calipers, but you must use the MKIII caliper carriers, and the MKIII caliper carrier to trailing arm bolts. With MKIV rear calipers on a MKIII, you can still use all the other MKIII rear disc brake parts (including the brake pads). You will need caliper hoses with banjo bolts from a late 98 or early 99 Passat to attach to the MKIV calipers (and MKIII trailing arm hard lines), or the VW Factory MKIV combination parts with the rubber hoses with hard lines crimped together. 

MKIV rear calipers will not give you any more stopping power over MKIII rear calipers, but you will get the advantages of lighter weight, fewer rust or corrosion problems, and better parking brake mechanism reliability.

Don't believe what some Sellers in the Vortex For Sale Section about the 10.1" calipers or caliper carriers being the same as the 11.0" calipers or caliper carriers. They are different sizes. 

Corrado G60s used the same Girling 54 11.0" calipers as early MKIII VR6 GTI and Jettas. They are sized differently from the Girling 54 10.1" calipers that came standard on MKIII ABA engined cars.

The caliper carriers used with the Girling 54 11.0" caliper carriers on Corrado G60s are what make the 11.0" Girling 54 calipers work on MKIII ABA engined cars that came with 10.1" Girling 54 calipers. Early MKIII VR6 GTI and Jettas came with different caliper carriers that the Corrado G60s came with. The difference between the VR6 and Corrado G60 caliper carriers affect the positioning of the calipers along the arc of the rotor in relationship to the angle made with the ground. Someone else has pointed out that VW currently shows the same replacement part number for both the early VR6 caliper carriers carriers, and the Corrado G60 caliper carriers. I suspect that this is a change to use the G60 type caliper carriers on VR6s, and not the other way around.

With the Corrado G60 11.0" calipers and caliper carriers, you need to use Corrado G60 11.0" four bolt vented rotors, AND you will need to use the MKIII 10.1" length hoses (either OE style or braided aftermarket). VR6 cars use shorter front brake hoses that run a different route, and are too short to work with 11.0" calipers on a MKIII ABA engine chassis.

The Corrado G60 11.0" calipers and caliper carriers are also found on a limited number of Passats. I'm not sure of the model years or the engines, but I think it would be 93 or 94.


----------

